# Mwahahahaha!



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

I just started my 20 gallon saltwater tank. I designed it as a getaway for when I get my yellow tailed damselfish. Would sea urchens require special treatments?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What do you mwan by special treatments?


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> What do you mwan by special treatments?


Like, do they need special/different care and food than fish?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They are scavengers, mostly feeding off the aglae on the rocks. If you don't have alot of algea you can feed em Nori Sheets, Algae Sheets as a suppliment. Need to have Calcium in the correct amounts.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

okay, because I just set up my new saltwater tank. As a beginner for saltwater, do you think it'd be okay for me to have yellow tailed damsel fish?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, you can have a Yellow Tail Damsel. But just know this up front, those things are the Devil in disguise. If you plan on having any other fish, I would seriously think about another fishy.


----------

